# Mohawk



## ltslewis (May 13, 2010)

I took my dad to the              mall the other day to buy some new shoes (he is 66).

 We               decided to grab a bite at the food court.

 I noticed  he              was watching a teenager sitting next to him.

 The              teenager had spiked hair in all different colors - green,  red,              orange, and blue.

 My dad kept staring at              her.

 The teenager kept looking and would find my dad               staring every time.

 When the teenager had had  enough,              she sarcastically asked: "What's the matter old man, never  done              anything wild in your life?"

 Knowing my Dad, I  quickly              swallowed my food so that I would not choke on his response;  I knew              he would have a good one!

 In classic style he  responded              without batting an eyelid ....

 "Got stoned once and              screwed a peacock --- I was just wondering if you were my              daughter."


----------



## jamminjimi (Jun 10, 2010)

Winner


----------



## rhankinsjr (Jun 10, 2010)

haha, that's a great one!


----------



## crazybuoy (Jun 22, 2010)

[tr][td]ahahhahah[/td][/tr][tr][td] [/td][/tr][tr][td]very funny and cool, thanks for post, any more?[/td][/tr]


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that en!


----------



## meateater (Jun 22, 2010)

I just fell off the stool! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## sharonazamboni (Jun 27, 2010)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## ou8one2 (Sep 18, 2010)

good one I have an Uncle like that... You never no what he will say


----------

